# Monday Night Pickens



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

Got to Pickens at 5:00 pm lights on 5:15 pm Robert stuck first fish within 25 yards. Susie stuck 2nd right behind Robert's. As a joke Robert taped a lazer pointer to his gig,it was neet seeing that little red dot between the flounders eyes and seamed alittle like cheating. But anyway, kept heading east never turned back. final count 1- 18", 10 between22"-25". Didn't want to take more than we needed or wanted to clean. So, lights out at 7:15pm home by 8:00pm rinsed off boat and headed to McGuire's for food and:toast. Great night, good company and a WHOLE-LOT-OF-FUN.

Sorry no pic's

Spike

21'Carolina Skiff, 115 Yamaha 4-stroke


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like you had a good time. Thats pretty cool about the lazer. Maybe next time put a scope on your gig.:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

Thought about the scope,couldn't find the right mount. 

Spike


----------



## boutwell_43 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sounds like a great night.:clap


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

great job i think i may try the laser pointer thing, thats pretty funny


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome glad you got to go.


----------

